# Autonomo without income - social security contributions



## movingtospain2021 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Spain in December and I want to set up myself as an autonomo with a single client in the UK.

I want to be 100% legal, so will pay taxes and social security by the book. My only remaining question is what would happen if I lost my job before I move and were not able to find a new one for quite a long while. Could I register as an autonomo and pay the social security every month out of my own pocket until I find another job, even if that does not happen for another year or so? Because of preexisting conditions I cannot take out private health insurance instead.

Also, does anybody know whether the recently-proposed changes to social security contributions will abolish the 2-year introductory rate?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

movingtospain2021 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Spain in December and I want to set up myself as an autonomo with a single client in the UK.
> 
> ...


The changes are still under discussion & if passed, are planned for 2023, so won't make any difference before then.

You have a British flag flying - if you are British (or any other non-EU citizen) you will need a self-employment / autónomo visa, so I'd suggest that you check the visa requirements Visas (FAQ)


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know that much about visas for self-employed( if UK national) but I would imagine you would need a fairly sophisticated business plan? In otherwords I do t think you can get a Visa by just saying you will look for clients when you arrive but will pay the automino. If that were the case anyone could ask for a visa saying they intend to find work when they arrive. That's my opinion anyways


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I don't know that much about visas for self-employed( if UK national) but I would imagine you would need a fairly sophisticated business plan? In otherwords I do t think you can get a Visa by just saying you will look for clients when you arrive but will pay the automino. If that were the case anyone could ask for a visa saying they intend to find work when they arrive. That's my opinion anyways


You definitely need to submit a good business plan - & in Spanish.


----------



## movingtospain2021 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for all the answers. I have been living in London for the past 30 years but actually have an EU passport so won't need a visas.


----------



## lard_ascending (Sep 16, 2020)

movingtospain2021 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Spain in December and I want to set up myself as an autonomo with a single client in the UK.
> 
> ...


I was an autonomo for many years, but 6 months before retirement I was unable to find more work. I decided it would be better to just stop work but continue paying my autonomo contributions to maintain my health cover and pension entitlement.

I was advised this was illegal as you cannot be an autonomo unless you are involved in some 'economic activity'. I don't know if Seguridad Social would accept you as autonomo while you were 'looking for work'

I resolved it by signing up for the 'convenio especial' for the few months until my retirement. I don't think you would be eligible to do that.


----------



## movingtospain2021 (Mar 31, 2021)

lard_ascending said:


> I was an autonomo for many years, but 6 months before retirement I was unable to find more work. I decided it would be better to just stop work but continue paying my autonomo contributions to maintain my health cover and pension entitlement.
> 
> I was advised this was illegal as you cannot be an autonomo unless you are involved in some 'economic activity'. I don't know if Seguridad Social would accept you as autonomo while you were 'looking for work'
> 
> I resolved it by signing up for the 'convenio especial' for the few months until my retirement. I don't think you would be eligible to do that.


Okay, that's really interesting. I should be coming over there with a job to cover me for the first year (and hopefully many years beyond that), until I am eligible for the convenio especial. I just want to have a plan B in case I lose the job just as I move to Spain. Do you know what happens if you're an autonomo and you are between contracts for a few months? I'm a contractor and sometimes only work part of the year, would I have to go off the autonomo thing and switch to the convenio especial every time this happens?


----------



## lard_ascending (Sep 16, 2020)

movingtospain2021 said:


> Okay, that's really interesting. I should be coming over there with a job to cover me for the first year (and hopefully many years beyond that), until I am eligible for the convenio especial. I just want to have a plan B in case I lose the job just as I move to Spain. Do you know what happens if you're an autonomo and you are between contracts for a few months? I'm a contractor and sometimes only work part of the year, would I have to go off the autonomo thing and switch to the convenio especial every time this happens?


That's a good question. I never signed off the RETA ( Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos) if I had no work for a couple of months, but I could afford the payments. If you can't afford the payments then I knew people who stopped RETA and signed on at the unemployment office. They didn't receive any money but the state paid their SS payments until they found more work as an autonomo.

I don't know if you can keep flipping from RETA to the convenio especial. However, the requirements to sign up for the latter are quite strict.

Being an autonomo in Spain is no picnic.


----------



## movingtospain2021 (Mar 31, 2021)

lard_ascending said:


> That's a good question. I never signed off the RETA ( Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos) if I had no work for a couple of months, but I could afford the payments. If you can't afford the payments then I knew people who stopped RETA and signed on at the unemployment office. They didn't receive any money but the state paid their SS payments until they found more work as an autonomo.
> 
> I don't know if you can keep flipping from RETA to the convenio especial. However, the requirements to sign up for the latter are quite strict.
> 
> Being an autonomo in Spain is no picnic.


I'd be able to afford the payments, and I may end up taking 6 months off between jobs. Do you think that's too long to stay on the RETA? Do you know if there are any restrictions to signing on as unemployed without getting any money? The convenio especial would be a last resort, hopefully I'd never need it...


----------



## lard_ascending (Sep 16, 2020)

Depending on your economic sector you have to do quarterly returns for VAT and income tax so they'd know if you were economically active.

I don't know about signing on as unemployed. I imagine there must be limitations because the state is paying your Seguridad Social.

You say that you want to do things by the book. Quite often that is so difficult in Spain.

Good luck and hopefully someone better informed than me will enter the thread.


----------



## movingtospain2021 (Mar 31, 2021)

lard_ascending said:


> Depending on your economic sector you have to do quarterly returns for VAT and income tax so they'd know if you were economically active.
> 
> I don't know about signing on as unemployed. I imagine there must be limitations because the state is paying your Seguridad Social.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you've been really helpful!


----------

